# Why oh Why do i Try?



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Friday night some friends of mine got together in my grage (converted smoke/poker room) and played some cards, while i was working.. I joined them around 2:30 after work and immedaitely fetched some cigars for myself, and a couple for the guys.. 

Here is where it gets annoying.. I knew that 2 of the three guys wouldnt smoke the whole cigar, or even appreciate it, but had nothing in the "crap" selection to give them.. And the shortest cigar i could find was a Trinidad Reyes!

Now when i say he clipped it, and took three puffs, and then laid it rest, he may not even have taken the 3 puffs!

Now i am going to have to get a box of domestics, take the bands off, and hand them out to people that come over "DYING" to smoke a cuban cigar.. They will have no idea either way, and i wont have to lose hand after hand after hand, worrying about the cigar that sat on the end of my stinky ashtray, praying for someone to smoke it!

What a horrible death for a great cigar!


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Ouch that sucks....If it were me, I'd prefer to see someone burn their hands on the thing. Pick up some thompsons or anything super super cheap and hand them bad boys out. I like your idea w/ the bands. If they dont appreciate the gesture enough to smoke the whole thing, there is no reason they'd be able to tell the difference between a cuban and a POS non cuban(not saying that non cubans are POS, saying that you should buy the sh*ttest ones you can find) Sorry bout the loss. Hope next time will turn out better.
Adam


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Hence the reason it's always good to have a "guest" humidor on hand....I like the ones who come over to play and smoke cigars but don't bring any cigars expecting the host to provide.....:c


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

YES! Get some bundles with no bands and tell them they're Cubans. If you feel really bad, pick up some Jose Piedra's.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i hate it when that happens justin.. i call the bitches out! ive gotton to the point now , when they come over, i tell them, you better smoke this shit or we gonna have some issues. but its a good idea to give those non wanna be cool cigar smokers a dog rocket instead of your hard earned money. my :2 i would love a trini reyes about now. how bout you?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Hence the reason it's always good to have a "guest" humidor on hand....I like the ones who come over to play and smoke cigars but don't bring any cigars expecting the host to provide.....:c


are you talkin bout me?:r


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

That is bad-i would have picked up some swishers or something on the way back and just wrapped some old Habanos bands round tem. most people i know wouldnt know the difference if i told them they were special Cohibas or something.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Friday night some friends of mine got together in my grage (converted smoke/poker room) and played some cards, while i was working.. I joined them around 2:30 after work and immedaitely fetched some cigars for myself, and a couple for the guys..
> 
> Here is where it gets annoying.. I knew that 2 of the three guys wouldnt smoke the whole cigar, or even appreciate it, but had nothing in the "crap" selection to give them.. And the shortest cigar i could find was a Trinidad Reyes!
> 
> ...


Agree

You need some cheapies on hand for those people. I buy a bundle of Pierdas and pass those out. At least I aint watchin a $10.00 Cuban go to waste. Let them ruin a $2.00 Pierda !


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I know how you feel - I also know that there is a good feeling that comes from sharing. 

You also need to be honest with yourself and your guest. I have said to visitors - more than once - "Sorry Dude, I know you would like a cigar, and I wish I could help you out. But you don't seem to like the cigars I gave you last time and I don't have anything that I think you would like."

They either say - you're right - or - they convince you that they should be given a second chance - at which point - they usually smoke the cigar.

just my thought - and yes Rock Star - I think that NavyDoc is talking about you!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

What an evil tale!! May they next time be forced to smoke Cerdans!!!


ATL


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That does stink. You must remember though,they may be friends(which I cherish)but if they are not botls or sotls you cannot expect them to have the same respect as one of us will. So yes I think a moochadore is in order. There are some good el cheapos out there for friends,and if they begin to see the light, well thats a horse of a different color. Good luck and no more sacrifices I hope...Dave


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

joed said:


> I know how you feel - I also know that there is a good feeling that comes from sharing.
> 
> You also need to be honest with yourself *and your guest*. I have said to visitors - more than once - "Sorry Dude, I know you would like a cigar, and I wish I could help you out. But you don't seem to like the cigars I gave you last time and I don't have anything that I think you would like."
> 
> ...


:tpd: 
Or buy the bundled non-Cuban smoke and tell them why they get one of these instead of the treasured Cuban. JoeD's reply to them still works. You're just being honest with them. No need to lie about it by telling them an unbanded doemstic is a Cuban.
Just my :2


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Great ideas, guys. It is hard to swallow someone discarding something you appreciate so much.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> i hate it when that happens justin.. i call the bitches out! ive gotton to the point now , when they come over, i tell them, you better smoke this shit or we gonna have some issues.


 :tpd: Some "education" may be in order.

But Justin, you shouldn't talk about JoeD and Raisin that way.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

No creativity this morning? A hitman or maybe Tom could checkem into the boards a few times. I guess what I'm saying is maybe a little attitude adjustment is in order for repeat offenders. You know to bring them around to our way of thinking, afterall cubans don't grow on trees. Those little fellers come from their mums like the rest of us bastages.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a neighbor who insists on grabbing a bunch of cigars whenever he's at an event where they're offered. He always gives 'em to me, and I keep them in the top left tray of my humi. When someone comes over and gives me the " yeah, I guess I'll have a cigar too" line, I hand them one from that tray. He's given me the likes of macanudo, ashton, and NC punch and partagas, so I'm not giving them total junk (but I do keep some true total junk for "special circumstances"). This works for me, and I have yet to offend anyone (unless it was deliberate).


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Gordie said:


> This works for me, and I have yet to offend anyone (unless it was deliberate).


I love that last line.... Sometimes you just have to be deliberate! :bx


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you need a "mooch-ador" and buy some cheap-ass sticks from c-bid.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Buy a box of Fonseca Cosacos with some age. Your friends get to have an aged Cuban that is mild and OK for beginners, but that only costs you $4. They will also be impressed with the fancy white wrappers.

Money well spent for your peace of mind.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Happens to me all the time. That's why I always keep some cheap but good sticks that I won't smoke myself just for those occassions. I usually ask them what they didn't like about them and try to bring something they'd appreciate the next time we herf together.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That Sucks!!!

Hell, I'd just give them a few Have-A-Tampa Cigars and enjoy the game!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> :tpd: Some "education" may be in order.
> 
> But Justin, you shouldn't talk about JoeD and Raisin that way.


Wasn't me, I had four puffs off of mine!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

That is a truly sad ending to a fine smoke! I'm sure you won't do that again. 
BTW...I hope you won enough money off them playing poker to offset the loss of the Trini


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

You always gotta have some crappy cigars for the friends that don't really smoke. What were you thinking??? :SM


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Shoulda ran to the gas station/Walgreens/Supermarket...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Friday night some friends of mine got together in my grage (converted smoke/poker room) and played some cards, while i was working.. I joined them around 2:30 after work and immedaitely fetched some cigars for myself, and a couple for the guys..
> 
> Here is where it gets annoying.. I knew that 2 of the three guys wouldnt smoke the whole cigar, or even appreciate it, but had nothing in the "crap" selection to give them.. And the shortest cigar i could find was a Trinidad Reyes!
> 
> ...


can i play poker with you? haha


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Maybe grab some Punch London Clubs? They're small enough for a non-smoker to get most of the way through, inexpensive, and most people don't know the difference between Cuban brands and their non-Cuban counterparts.
And they're tasty- if you hand out dog rockets, your friends won't be able to figure out why you smoke.:al


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

That's why I only keep one humidor in sight. Everything else is put away for safe keeping.

I keep one humidor out in the open and everything in it is fair game. I don't care if they throw it away after lighting it. This humi has around 200 sticks in it, padrons, opusx, tons of CAO's and AF's, even a few cheaper cubans. I want them to smoke good cigars and to smoke something I would smoke.

I try to give them as much information about the cigar as I can and even help them choose one based on what I know about that person.

As far as my private stock goes, well anyone here is welcome to anything I've got but the avg. Joe has to keep their hands off......


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

You should buy a few Mombachos to get their attention....


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Ouch - I hate it when this happens !
And with Trini Reyes!! These are TASTY !!!

I would not give them NC 'yard gar' and tell them this is a cuban. This is a hobby that we should try to promote. We smokers need all the support we can get !!

I like the idea of giving them something cheap, but good, to help promote cigar smoking. If you can afford a machine-made cuban - great !! If they don't appreciate it - no big loss, and you will know next time. If I know ahead of time, I will admit to getting rid of some 'dog rockets' to unwanted guests that don't deserve a quality smoke ....:w


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I went over the the local Walgreens and picked up a bundle of the Blenders Gold and removed the bands. They have a real black wrapper and look fairly nice in a rough sort of way. I tell my pseudo smoker friends that real cubans don't have bands. What they don't know.......


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Man that blows.. exactly why I hand out the cheap ones to my guests, and I gladly will tell them, "If you aren't a real cigar smoker, Im not going to give you an expensive stick, only to see it go to waste" Most people I play cards with know that Im serious about this hobby, and buy the "Good" Sticks for me.... not for them, and they are cool with it... Of course, I don't really care what my friends think of me LOL..
Scott


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

How about some of those fake cubans. They look pretty real to most...
Just a thought, and no need to say anything.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Buy a box of La Vieja Habana Fumas or Sancho Panza DM Quixotes. 25 for the Fumas for 20 cigars or 40 for the SP's. Good, cheap NC's, so you are giving them something that won't hit your wallet but that will taste good.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Geez you guys are rough. I've actually been on the receiving end on this once.
About a couple of years ago, I was invited to attend a local herf of a certain internet group. One of those herfs where they meet at a few different venues each month. I hesitated to attend at first since I had forgotten to pack my travel humi that day, but an e-mail to me indicated that I had nothing to worry about since they will have something to offer. When I got there mostly everyone were talking about M2's, Choix Supremes, Short Stories, Opuses, and the like. About 2 or 3 of them were actually smoking a few of those. I introduced myself and we started talking about the cigars. After telling them that I had not brought any sticks with me, the host offered me a cigar. He said I can have a M2 for $18, I graciously declined. He then handed me what to be one of the worst smokes I've ever tried a La Plata, which supposedly had about 5 yrs on it. Needless to say that was the last time I've spoken to any of them.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

What are you talking about Rene. You always get me smoking these things and it's God aweful. I find myself wipin' the disgusting drool from face, looking at you and wondering when is this thing going to end. Then it does and you ask it was--Geez what do you say to a friend in this situation. Sometimes I am so uncomfortable. I always say it's good when really I want to say ITS GREAT. YIPPEE. WHOOHOO YEAH! I LOVED IT DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE. But how could I do that to you.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay next time, if it were me, and they ask for a cigar.. I would grab a White Owl - tell them to bend over and shove it..


----------



## El Abogado Fuerte (Aug 7, 2006)

justinphilly,

I live close to the Holt's distribution center in NE Philadelphia - they have some unbanded "Dominican" sticks for sale at pretty decent prices - I believe the deal is that they are Fuente seconds from inexperienced rollers or something, so the tabacco is pretty good, but the construction is sub-par. This might be a good option - if you don't live close or can't get there during operating hours, PM or e-mail me and I might be able to pick some up when I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

scrapiron said:


> How about some of those fake cubans. They look pretty real to most...
> Just a thought, and no need to say anything.


Exactly what I would do....or buy something that says "Cuban Seed" on it. They probably won't even question it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Now i am going to have to get a box of domestics, take the bands off, and hand them out to people that come over "DYING" to smoke a cuban cigar.. They will have no idea either way, and i wont have to lose hand after hand after hand, worrying about the cigar that sat on the end of my stinky ashtray, praying for someone to smoke it!
> 
> What a horrible death for a great cigar!


Heck, Justin, there's an easier answer. Buy a box of Fonsaca Cadets and use those for the "puff-a-fews". Probably cheaper to do that than to buy cheap domestics! And you can leave the lable on them. These guys can also be impressed with the care you have provided in wrapping their sticks in that nice tissue paper to keep them clean before smoking!:r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> These guys can also be impressed with the care you have provided in wrapping their sticks in that nice tissue paper to keep them clean before smoking!:r


yeah, and maybe i write their names on the paper wrapper too! they will REALLY love that, ya know being cuban cigar smokers... :hn

i am just gonna buy some philly sweets.. and this way they dont come back!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

dadof3illinois said:


> I keep one humidor out in the open and everything in it is fair game. I don't care if they throw it away after lighting it. This humi has around 200 sticks in it, padrons, opusx, tons of CAO's and AF's, even a few cheaper cubans. I want them to smoke good cigars and to smoke something I would smoke.


If that is what you keep in the "have-at-it" humi, I can only imagine what is in the private stock. Can I play cards at your house? :r


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> Friday night some friends of mine got together in my grage (converted smoke/poker room) and played some cards, while i was working.. I joined them around 2:30 after work and immedaitely fetched some cigars for myself, and a couple for the guys..
> 
> Here is where it gets annoying.. I knew that 2 of the three guys wouldnt smoke the whole cigar, or even appreciate it, but had nothing in the "crap" selection to give them.. And the shortest cigar i could find was a Trinidad Reyes!
> 
> ...


I've got a bundle of 'Original Cubans' that I'd pay YOU to take off my hands LOL. Then at least it would only be a half lie 

Yes these are Original Cubans.... smoke up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> yeah, and maybe i write their names on the paper wrapper too! they will REALLY love that, ya know being cuban cigar smokers... :hn
> 
> i am just gonna buy some philly sweets.. and this way they dont come back!


Your just evil, that's what I say!:r


----------

